# Free Vector Exposure Time Calculator Step Grid



## hulrek (Feb 9, 2013)

I've been looking for this for some time but haven't found a good one so I decide to make one. This forum haved help me so much so it's a pleasure to give it for free here!

I make it in .eps cause I found really important to be able to print this calculator in vector format to have the best crisp edge as possible to be able to calculate with accuracy the exposure time. I haven't create some completely new, it look like a lot of other calculator (so no offence if its look like yours) but this one is in vector format and have everything I thing is essential : grid, text, line, halftone and all in many size. Its available in 8.5X11 with 8step or 8.5X14 with 10step.

How it work : 

1- Guess how long you think it would take for your screen to burn (exemple : 2 min)
2- Take that amount of time you guessed, and multiply by 1.5 (Exemple : 3 min)
3- Take time calculated in Step 2, and divide by 8 or 10 depending of the step calculator you choose.
4- Tape the calculator to screen, and cover all but the first row with thick, opaque paper.
5- Expose the screen for the amount of time you came up with in Step 3.
6- Move the opaque paper down a rows and expose for the same amount of time as step 5
7- repeat step 6 until you have reached the bottom and there's no more rows.
8- Wash out the screen, allow to dry, and determine which row came out best.
9- Addition the time of all the row who have washed before your best row + the time of this one and you have your exposure time (exemple : I expose each row 30sec and the 5e row was the best. There is row row under it who have wash (so 5 x 30sec + 30sec of the 5e row = 3min))

Hope its clear my english is not the best
If you have any question just ask

8.5X11 with 8step :
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/66122953/DP Exposure Time Calculator 8.5X11.eps

8.5X14 with 10step :
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/66122953/DP Exposure Time Calculator 8.5X14.eps


----------



## dwm7478 (Sep 17, 2011)

That's Awesome, Thanks


----------



## Eber (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks, very useful for those who want a quality exposure.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like the one from Anthem. 

FREE Screen Printing Exposure Calculator


----------



## Dillon Dodsworth (Jul 26, 2011)

Free downloadable exposure calculator & instructions:

How to Determine correct screen exposure times using Vellum


----------



## maria82 (May 15, 2015)

Hi im just about to use this calculator and just want to go over the steps im taking just to be sure.
My estimation of exposure time is 3min because at 3min 30 its over exposed as its really hard to wash off. X that by 1.5 and I will be using 8.5 x 11 (8 step) so 3min x 1.5 = 4.5. Then 8 divide by 4.5 = 1.7777777778 say 1.78. I then expose the 1st row at 1.78 seconds and on each row I will go up in 30 sec intervals does this sound right?


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

Personally I'd just start at 2 min and go up at 30 sec intervals


----------



## JohnnyFive (Nov 9, 2015)

appreciate the share


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Two suggestions.
I used to screw around with b/w photography and had a darkroom. Got advice from a college friend who was a photography major, and he said (regarding darkroom exposures) to either halve or double your initial exposure (unless, of course, your original is spot-on). Try to keep things organized that way, and continue to split or double subsequent exposures until you get the right one.
That said, other than a row of lines and maybe one long solid against which you do a step-wedge test sliding a cardboard blocking material in measured time increments parallel to the lines, spring for a Stouffer test strip. They're $20 or less, and utilize fixed density panels and a formula to pretty much hit the correct exposure on the second test.


----------

